# Another New Weasel Box



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

OK, I had to get on the bandwagon and make a couple weasel boxes.

Here's my first crack at it.










I used a 6 ft long, 5/8 inch thick cedar fencing panel. The sides and bottom are 14" long and the lid is hinged at the back. Hole on both ends are 2 1/4 inch diameter (planned on 2" but couldn't find the bit). One 6 ft panel made one complete box.

I'm not in any hury to put them out. I'll probably just use them for decorations and admire them a bit before I subject them to the harsh elements and messy bait. 

They'll probably be put out next week.


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

looks like some nice boxes. hope to see some sucess pics next week


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Brian S said:


> OK, I had to get on the bandwagon and make a couple weasel boxes.
> 
> Here's my first crack at it.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!! I like it!!!!! Did ya have the fence panel or did ya make a trip to the store???? If so, how much was it???


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for the comments.

IFN, I got the panel at Home Depot. They were $2.47 each. Had to go to Lowes for the rat trap, HD didn't have any with the bigger yellow trip pan.

One change I'm planning on for my next box is to put the hinge on the side. I had a difficult time getting the top to line-up after putting on the hinge. I think a side hinge will be easier. I also need to add a couple hooks to keep the lid closed.


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

Looks like some nice boxes. I couldn't find any of the rat traps with the yellow pan. I live in Marquette so I didn't have a lot of places to look. The only ones I could find were with the small pan, like a mouse trap. Man, those traps sure have a snap...! As for the decoration, the only thing better than a couple weasel boxes would be a couple dozen weasel boxes...:lol:!


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Bri,
You can attach a small piece of wood to the underside of the roof toward the front of the box just small enough to fit inside of the box. This will work as a guide and align the top on your box perfectly! Let us know.


----------

